# Wilson Tabs



## StalkingWolf (Feb 23, 2010)

Does anybody shoot a Wilson tab. I use the Wilson 3 under tab with calf hair. I like to trim the two leather inner layers off and also trim the calf hair layer down to conform to my small fingers. This gives me great feel and just enough protection on my finger tips.


----------



## pursuit (Sep 29, 2008)

I must have bought 10 tabs when I went back to shooting fingers. The split finger smooth version of this tab worked best for me. I trimmed it to the end of my fingers. Awesome tabs!!!


----------



## pilotmill (Dec 10, 2008)

its THE one.


----------



## eric schmaus (Mar 7, 2011)

I've always liked NEET tabs. Where can I purchase a Wilson tab? Do they have the finger spacer in them? I much prefer the spacer in my tabs. I checked 3 Rivers they dont carry them. Thanks


----------



## big cypress (Jul 31, 2006)

agree on the neet with felt spacer . bought a high end tab from the man in texas and really didn't like the hard spacer . the inner material didn't wrap around it so it could and did PINCH side of my finger .


----------



## StalkingWolf (Feb 23, 2010)

eric schmaus said:


> I've always liked NEET tabs. Where can I purchase a Wilson tab? Do they have the finger spacer in them? I much prefer the spacer in my tabs. I checked 3 Rivers they dont carry them. Thanks


Lancaster has them


----------



## eric schmaus (Mar 7, 2011)

ok thanks for the info


----------



## Timberline 2 (Jun 12, 2012)

I have tried many tabs also. My favorite is the Wilson 3-under tab in leather. I had a medium and I trimmed it down and I felt I got a better release. I have rather long fingers but I now shoot the small Wilson tab and I really like it.


----------



## USCG Barebow (Feb 17, 2004)

Black Widow's bow site has them also.


----------



## Old Sarge (Sep 9, 2008)

I switch back and forth between a WIDOW 3 under tab, and a Bateman 3 under tab. Both are leather not calf hair. Just recently I bought an Eagles Flite 3under cordovan tab and actually like it better than the other two so far. The Cordovan on this tab is very slick.


----------



## Draw27 (Dec 7, 2010)

I am pretty sure the bateman tab is made out of cordovan at least the 4 i have are.


----------



## Old Sarge (Sep 9, 2008)

Draw27 said:


> I am pretty sure the bateman tab is made out of cordovan at least the 4 i have are.


Yep, sure is.


----------



## Draw27 (Dec 7, 2010)

Old Sarge i have a little pouch that batemans sells that holds baby powder you just tap your tab on really slickens things up and helps with the sweaty palm.


----------



## Old Sarge (Sep 9, 2008)

Draw27 said:


> Old Sarge i have a little pouch that batemans sells that holds baby powder you just tap your tab on really slickens things up and helps with the sweaty palm.


Back in the 50's and 60's those little powder dispensers were pretty common. Folks would hang em on their quiver along with a wool tassel thingy to wipe off dirt or moisture from the arrow shafts. I saw one of those for sale on some website the other day, maybe they are going to be fashionable again.


----------

